# Books Recommended by our Members (November 2012)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in October 2012, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128275.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do not link through another site.

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.

Betsy, Ann, & Geoffrey
KB Moderators


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doctor's Eyes Only: Exclusive Financial Strategies for Today's Doctors and Dentists An invaluable resource for financial planning geared toward doctors and dentists.


----------



## MEPurfield (Mar 3, 2011)

I was impressed with this read. If you are into Straub or Machen, then you should enjoy it too. Right now on 99 cents.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I decided to try some books by Mo Yan - this year's Nobel Literature Prize winner, from the People's Republic. I was surprised by his work. This one is unique and if I gave you the premise, I'd be making a spoiler . . . so trust Miss Chatty on this one. You'll like it and you'll both blush and luagh, and it take's quite a bit to make this lady blush.

Mo Yan's - Life and Death are Wearing Me Out.

Edward C. Patterson

​


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just finished reading School For Scumbags by Danny King. He's a British author who's writes books that could be considered Lad Lit or Men's Adventure (with a healthy dose of humor). This is the story of a boarding school full of budding young hooligans and it's quite fun. I've read 4 or so of his books and really like his take on average guys with very unusual jobs (like a supervillian's henchman or a pornographer ....)

Very good stuff


----------



## ymccoll (Nov 5, 2012)

The China Bird by Bryony Doran is one of my favourite novels - I've bought the print edition many times for friends. It is a bit of a beauty and beast story, but makes us consider beauty and who decides what it is. I see that it is only 99p on kindle at the moment - a great treat.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-China-Bird-ebook/dp/B0078XG58S


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Easy Slow Cooker Chicken Recipes for Everyone Some great-looking recipes for the crockpot.


----------



## LindaShayne0author (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone --

I recently enjoyed a new political thriller: DIVIDED WE STAND by Howard Steinberg.

Very Grisham in style.

http://www.amazon.com/Divided-We-Stand-ebook/dp/B009SQHCLW

I also liked VISIT FROM THE GOON SQUAD.

ENJOY!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Almost done with this one, but I keep putting off finishing because I don't want it to end. Love, love, LOVE Out of Time, by Deborah Truscott:



It starts off as a light and humorous romance, but the relationship deepens gradually and the plot gets more complex as you go along. Colonel Robert Upton is in turns both annoying and amusing. I truly enjoyed the uniqueness of this storyline.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin" (Jun 21, 2012)

I can recommend Ellen Hopkin's poetry book, Crank, but I'm sure everyone's read that. I haven't really read any other books...but I can safely recommend Yana Toboso's Black Butler. It's like PEACH PIT's Rozen Maiden.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Brain Power: From Neurons to Networks (Kindle Single) A fascinating look at how our brains develop. There's a great online video that complements the book.


----------



## aiheaka (Nov 12, 2012)

School for Scumbags was a very good read. Haven't read a good novel like this in quite a while.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Princess - A Disturbing Psychological Thriller A splendid new horror thriller from a rising star in the genre, Jeff Menapace.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Convert (Kindle Single) One of the most intriguing Kindle Singles that I've read.


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

A lovely historical romance I know of is A Practical Arrangement


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Home Remodeling - What You Don't Know and How It Really Works A very nice book for anyone who's interested in remodeling their house.


----------



## danteexplorer (Nov 15, 2012)

Brideshead Revisited by Evelyn Waugh. Beautiful writing, a story that operates on multiple levels.

http://www.amazon.com/Brideshead-Revisited-Evelyn-Waugh/dp/0316926345


----------



## carolineluvs2rt (Mar 31, 2011)

I recently finished SARA'S KEY and loved it, even with a bit of a sad middle. It's beautifully written and I couldn't stop reading until I'd finished the book. I know there was a movie made from the book, but I don't think it could compare with this book. So much would be impossible to include in a movie.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently read "Gone Girl" by Gillian Flynn. Great psychological thriller. Loved it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A couple of first rate new books for foodies:


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A nice Christmas book for younger children: The Holiday Collection (Santa Through the Years)


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

Another author I thoroughly enjoy - because the writing is so darned good, word choice is excellent and the scenes are written to paint the picture in your mind - is Maria Zannini. I loved Mistress of the Stone. Zombies, shifters and a female captain leading a crew of loyal pirates.


----------



## ronvitale (Mar 11, 2011)

I can recommend Brene Brown's Daring Greatly book. If you've not seen her TED talk on YouTube, it's well worth a watch. What I like about her latest book is that she isn't afraid to talk about the hard things in life. Her whole premise is that in order to live a healthier and more engaged life, it's important that we're vulnerable and are able to face and overcome shame. Definitely, not an easy topic to discuss, but her style is easy-going and I could identify with her examples. This book isn't so much a "how to" book, but a great read to have you reflect on how you're living your life. Was well worth the money for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the books recommended by our members (December 2012), go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134564.0.html

Betsy


----------

